# Joe the Plumber.....



## nickpanzee (Nov 7, 2009)

I saw this in downtown San Antonio on the highway. I could not resist taking a picture.


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 8, 2009)

He has great advertisement of his business....
xxxx


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL!! I wonder which came first. 

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 8, 2009)

Hahahahaha!

Good question!


----------



## terryo (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't get it.........


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2009)

Better not tell obama, he may want to redistrubute some of his wealth.


----------



## terryo (Nov 8, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh....I got it now...Joe the Plumber...


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought it funny that there was no contact info on the van, just "Joe the Plumber"


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 9, 2009)

He could make his slogan, "I'm what Palin was talkin' 'bout"


----------

